# Most moving/impressive piece



## bor

I am searching for some bombastic, very impressive music and hoped you guys / girls, could help me. What i'm looking for is music like the 13th symphonie of Shostakovich, 9th of beethoven, verdi's requiem,... loud impressive chilling music that knocks you out of your seat  hopfully you guys can help me. 

thanks!


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Hi there! (and welcome to TalkClassical, too!) 
I'm afraid I'm going to be really predictable, here. What else would anyone _expect_ me to say?

Wagner/*Götterdämmerung*/_Immolation Scene_. 
(Though I should also mention the opening movement of Mahler's _Resurrection_ symphony before I go.)


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Whoa, Chi, since when were you into Wagner? 

Okay, Bor, the Bandit has some ideas, too:

Mussorgsky- *Pictures at an Exhibition*, "The Great Geat at Kiev"
R. Strauss- The finale to *Salomé*
Mahler's 8th Symphony ("*Symphony of A Thousand"*)
Tchaikovsky- *1st Piano Concerto*

Now, for "bombastic" in a nationalistic sense, check out:

Sibelius: *Finlandia*
Copland: *Fanfare for the Common Man*


----------



## Rachovsky

Tchaikovsky: *Symphony No. 4, 4th Movement*
Tchaikovsky: *Symphony No. 5, 4th Movement*
Tchaikovsky: *1812 Overture*
Mahler: Any Symphony I would think (Esp. 5th and 2nd)
Shostakovich: *Symphony No. 10, 2nd & 4th Movement*
Shostakovich: *Symphony No. 5, 4th Movement*
Shostakovich: *Festive Overture, Op. 96*
Rachmaninoff: *Piano Concerto No. 3, 3rd Movement* (Verging on chilling, I guess)
Rachmaninoff: *Prelude in G Minor, Op. 23, No. 5*
Beethoven: *Symphony No. 5*
Beethoven: *Egmont Overture* (



 best I've heard despite the comments)
Dvorak: *Symphony No. 9, 3rd & 4th movement* (but give the 1st & 2nd a listen too)
Mozart: *Requiem* 
Holst: *The Planets Suite, Jupiter, Bringer of Jollity* (I think?)
Smetana: *Ma Vlast: From Bohemia's Woods and Fields*

I don't know if all of those are necessarily chilling, but they are, for the most part, loud and impressive, IMO. Lets hope that helped. 
(Sorry BB, the Bold looked sexy.)


----------



## bor

Awsome stuff guys, I allready know a lot of them but their deffinetly are some that I don't know and would love to hear. 

And thanks chi town for welcoming me on here, I hope I can be a great contributer to the forum!


----------



## World Violist

Mahler's second symphony is the symphony most like Beethoven's ninth, I think (though Brahms' first comes close as well). The finale is the most spectacular I think I've ever heard in my life.

Rachmaninoff's C-sharp minor prelude is very bold (for solo piano) and simple, if that might be what you're looking for (not necessarily the simple, but boldness).

Many things by Sibelius also fit this topic, not only Finlandia (as BuddhaBandit earlier has suggested) but also the second symphony. The seventh symphony may be good for you to listen to as well, as it is very impressive and moving.


----------



## Rondo

Mahler's 2nd and 3rd. 
Nielsen's 3rd (the second mv't in particular)
_Ein Heldenleben_
Sibelius' 2nd and 3rd.
the Finale from Brahms' First
Tchaikovsky's 4th (moving _and_ impressive)


----------



## BuddhaBandit

World Violist said:


> Many things by Sibelius also fit this topic, not only Finlandia (as BuddhaBandit earlier has suggested) but also the second symphony. The seventh symphony may be good for you to listen to as well, as it is very impressive and moving.


And many of the tone-poems, too. Bor, you might want to check out all the composers labelled as "nationalist" composers (Grieg, Sibelius, etc.) as most of their truly "nationalist" compositions tend have an anthemic quality.


----------



## bor

Wow guys, many thanks for all the replies, I really apreciate it  

And buddha, I'll surely check out the nationalists, I allready love "the might handful" so the other nationalists will surely be awsome.


----------



## opus67

Would Elgar count as nationalisitic?


----------



## BuddhaBandit

opus67 said:


> Would Elgar count as nationalisitic?


I've always considered him to be borderline. On the one, the Pomp and Circumstance Marches just scream "proud to be English", as do the Enigma Variations (especially "Nimrod"). However, while the Cello and Violin Concertos and the two complete symphonies are clearly English music, they aren't nationalistic in the same way as Grieg's or Chopin's work is.

Also, even the P&C Marches and Enigma aren't really akin to what Bor originally mentioned (the Beethoven 9th, Shos 13th, and Verdi's requiem). Bor's model works tend to be more epic in scale, while Elgar's works certainly aren't.

Just my 2 cents (or more)...

BB


----------



## oisfetz

I never heard the last movement of Tchaikovsky's Manfred without
being deeply moved. An extraordinary piece of dramatic music.


----------



## shsherm

I enjoy Carmina Burana by Orff for bombast. I recently attended a performance of Circus Maximus(3rd Symphony) by John Corigliano and no music is any more in your face blow away the doors than that is. Add Espana by Chabrier, Les Preludes by Liszt, and also the 
3rd movement of Tchaikovsky 6th symphony.


----------



## J.M

Schubert:8th Symphony Unfinished
Schubert:9th Symphony


----------



## Artemis

J.M said:


> Schubert:8th Symphony Unfinished
> Schubert:9th Symphony


I agree that these are very impressive works but would question whether they fit the description "bombastic", which appears to be the intent of the original question. Something to awaken a party might be:

Verdi Requiem (Dies Irae)

Saint-Saens Organ Symphony (last movement)

Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique (Marche au Supplice).


----------



## Edward Elgar

The Organ Symphony by Saint-Saens has moving and impressive passages in abundance. The 2nd and 4th movements are the ones to listen out for.


----------



## Lance

Edward Elgar said:


> The Organ Symphony by Saint-Saens has moving and impressive passages in abundance. The 2nd and 4th movements are the ones to listen out for.


Ohhhh I absolutely agree with you on this! The Organ symphony is one of my favorite symphonies! The music is incredible and epic.  I always listen to the 2nd movement and it never fails to touch me. 

I've recently experimented with minimalist music, and I find Arvo Part's Spiegel im Spiegel to be incredibly touching and inspiring.


----------



## anon2k2

Bor: As you have already figured out, there's a ton of music out there that fits your description (as could be expected with about 400 years of development to choose from) but here are a few more to add to the list:

Bruckner: 4th Symphony
Honneger: 3rd Symphony
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
Walton: "Crown Imperial" and "Orb & Scepter"
John Adams: "Short Ride in a Fast Machine"
Mahler: 5th & 6th Symphonies
Sibelius: 5th Symphony

Oh, and do check out Saint-Saen's 3rd Symphony as many others have suggested. It is mighty cool.


----------



## Mad Ludwig

Maybe I missed it but I didn't see Also Sprach Zarathustra or the Alpine symphony, both by Strauss. Or his Til Eulenspiegel, like the Berlioz" March To the Scaffold" Francesca de Rimini by Tschaikowsky, a lease breaker for certain.


----------



## Mad Ludwig

I posted a reply to this before I realized that the thread was also on some other forums here. Is there not a rule about multiple threads?


----------



## xunvala

Beethoven 5!
The transition into the 4th movement, when executed properly (Karajan, Berlin Phil; 1963) is just surreal.


----------



## axkman

As a newbie, I'm a bit hesitant about dipping my toe in the water. I'd certainly agree with the comments about Saint-Saens Organ Symphony - massive. But I also like, in this area, the Judex from Gounod's Mors et Vita, and the pas de deux from Tchaikovsky's Nutcracker. A great idea based on a simple descending scale. But powerful, and, I think, quite moving.


----------



## Kezza

I'm actually quite surprised nobody has mentioned Shostakovich 8 3rd movement.
For me that is the most epic and impressive piece. (I'm very sure a LOT of people will disagree but I don't care )
Also Host The planets. Mars - The bringer of war is very loud and impressive. Listened to it today. Love it

Also you might want to listen to Thiakovsky 1812 overture.
Really really surprised nobody has mentioned those 2


----------



## BAWIG05

Choral wise, the Faure and Verdi Requiem's...so very different!

The Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun gives me shivers.


----------



## Metalheadwholovesclasical

bor said:


> I am searching for some bombastic, very impressive music and hoped you guys / girls, could help me. What i'm looking for is music like the 13th symphonie of Shostakovich, 9th of beethoven, verdi's requiem,... loud impressive chilling music that knocks you out of your seat  hopfully you guys can help me.
> 
> thanks!


I know just the thing you are looking for. This is actually a film score, but it gives me that chilling, dramatic feeling. This is the film score for "Requiem of A Dream"


----------



## david johnson

http://www.amazon.com/Ottorino-Resp...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1216005421&sr=1-1

michael the archanel from 'church windows' by respighi.
scroll down to number II

dj


----------



## shsherm

The other exciting work by Respighi is "Feste Romana" which blows the doors away. Another work which generates a lot of frenzy and excitement is "Huapango" by the Mexican composer, Jose Pablo Moncayo.


----------



## fox_druid

This may not be bombastic nor impressive, but i think it's really really moving, and everytime i head this piece, it makes me want to jump and dance!

Pachelbel - Gigue in D

Just find the version with rich and powerful harpsichord basso continuso. 

The other i found sooo moving and perhaps bombastic :

Lully - Isis : Scene des forges : Que le feu des forges s'allume
Rameau : Tambourine (Don't know from which work, but it's kind of chamber music in major key, not the one for harpsichord)

Tschaikovsky - Nutcracker Ballet - battle against the army of the mouse

Also, the "Amen" from Pergolesi's Stabat Mater sounds spiritful


----------



## islandersbob

how about
Handel royal fireworks
Mozart "Haffner" no. 35
Tchaikovsky no 4 mvmt 4, 1812 overture
a favorite of mine is Haydn's 82 first movement


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Mozart - Symphony 40
Stravinsky - The Hut on Fowls Leg
Brahms - Presto Agitato
Mozart - Don Giovanni


----------



## Zombo

Albert Roussel - Symphony No. 3


----------



## Lang

The ultimate - Havergal Brian, Gothic Symphony. I went to a live performance of this at the Royal Albert Hall, and to give you an idea of the sheer volume produced by all those musicians, a baritone soloist was about 20 feet away from me, and at one point he was hitting a high note - his face was florid and veins stood out all over his head. And he was *inaudible*!


----------



## Tapkaara

For bombast, just about anything by the Japanese composer Akira Ifukube will do. There is a disc of his music available on the Naxos label that is an easy, inexpensive find.


----------



## Iaeda

I would definitely agree with the final scene of *Götterdämmerung*, along with many of Wagner's preludes/overtures. The finale of Mahler's 8th (and imo to a lesser extent those of the 2nd and 3rd) is absolute perfection. Some others to listen to:

*Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition*;
*Rautavaara's 8th*;
*Sibelius' 2nd, 3rd, 5th, 7th *(the 6th is excellent but not what is being looked for here)* and his tone poems*;
*Tchaikovsky's 1st Piano Concerto* and some of his ballet works;
*Bax's Tintagel*;
the sunrise from *Ravel's Daphnis et Chloé*.

I would say that while these pieces are definitely impressive when taken on their own, it is often their provenances that will truly make them moving. You will be rewarded by digging around a bit

P.S. Have just realised that I'm ten years late for this thread! Hopefully this will be useful anyway!


----------



## brucknerian

The endings of these pieces...

Veille Priére Bouddhique (Lili Boulanger)
Symphony 1 (Hans Rott)
Symphony 5 (Takashi Yoshimatsu)
Symphony 4 (Charles Ives)

Hugely agree with others on Wagner's preludes/overtures (I particularly love Tannhäuser and Tristan und Isolde).

And Ravel's Daphis et Chloé... my god! The only experience I had approaching that sweetness was reading the book! Ravel's music can be very emotional - I found the Ma Mere L'Oye to also be quite heady.

Being a Bruckner fan bordering on obsessive, I would also would add almost any of his Adagios to the list, but particularly of the 4th, 5th, 6th, 7th, 8th and 9th symphonies. I especially love how the Adagios tend to build up to a massive, emotional, full-orchestra climax, followed by a pause and then a sombre, restful coda.


----------



## SmokeyBarnable

^ the bruckner 9th is the most moving for me. 

composed while Bruckner was sick and dying, yet one of western civilizations greatest achievements.

first movement: built around a tripartite theme, each symbolizing a part of the holy trinity. First, the might and terror of God the father; second theme, the mercy and sacrifice of the Son; third theme, the mystery of the Holy Ghost. 

second movement: a vision of Hell, and the threat of damnation

third movement: the bitterness and poignancy of mortality; life ending in death

(nearly completed) fourth movement: the last judgment and ascendancy of souls to Heaven.


----------



## Fritjof

The 3rd movement of Barber's 1st symphony. There's a chilling effect of the oboe playing alone and comforting strings in the background.


----------



## Totenfeier

The Scherzo (3rd movement) of Mahler's 7th. A prophetic case study of how an elegant and sophisticated culture such as pre-WWI Europe descends into sickness and then madness. The decadent and depraved waltz figures alone are worth the price of admission, and remind me of Poe's _The Masque of the Red Death_.


----------



## DeepR

SmokeyBarnable said:


> ^ the bruckner 9th is the most moving for me.
> 
> composed while Bruckner was sick and dying, yet one of western civilizations greatest achievements.
> 
> first movement: built around a tripartite theme, each symbolizing a part of the holy trinity. First, the might and terror of God the father; second theme, the mercy and sacrifice of the Son; third theme, the mystery of the Holy Ghost.
> 
> second movement: a vision of Hell, and the threat of damnation
> 
> third movement: the bitterness and poignancy of mortality; life ending in death
> 
> (nearly completed) fourth movement: the last judgment and ascendancy of souls to Heaven.


I'm big into Bruckner 9 at the moment. Are those descriptions of the music yours, or can they be traced to Bruckner's own intentions (assuming he shed any light on them)?


----------



## Pugg

Mahler 8th Symphony - Finale - Leonard Bernstein


----------



## SmokeyBarnable

I think many people have given those interpretations of the adagio , scherzo, and (?) finale. Father/Son/Holy Ghost is AFAIK my own point of view. 

I recently heard the concertgebouw play the 9th in carnegie hall. It was fantastic, but I really, really wish the SPM/Letocart finale were accepted into the repertoire.

the sole recording of the letocard finale sounds like Furtwangler rose from the grave and brought his old studio equipment with him.


----------



## SmokeyBarnable

if it hasn't already been mentioned, third movement of sibelius 4


----------

